# Topics > Toys >  StarLily, My Magical Unicorn toy, Hasbro, Inc., Rhode Island, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Hasbro, Inc.

Home page

----------


## Airicist

FurReal Friends StarLily Magical Unicorn, Jumpin' Pug and More 

Published on Apr 4, 2015

----------


## Airicist

FurReal Friends StarLily

Published on Jul 21, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Star Lily My Magical Unicorn toy from Furreal Friends review

Published on Nov 14, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Product Review: TTPM FurReal Friends Starlily, My Magical Unicorn

Published on Dec 1, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Product Review: Vivien & FurReal Friends StarLily

Published on Dec 7, 2015




> With lifelike responses to affection, this furry friend is a wonderful companion for 4-year old Vivien, who likes princess parties and dress up.

----------

